# Ubuntu 7.04 unter VirtualPC



## Maxsoft (14. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mir gestern eine PC Zeitschrift gekauft. Bei der war Ubuntu 7.04 dabei.Ich bin zwar ein Fan von Linux, will aber bevor ich es mir auf den Rechner spiele es unter Microsoft VirtualPC 2007 testen. Leider kommt nur der Bootscreen und dann wird es ganz schwarz. OpenSuse 10kann ich installieren. Ist das ein Einstellungsfehler oder funktioniert Ubuntu unter VPC nicht?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juni 2007)

Mh.. ich weiß nicht warum es nciht funktioniert oder ob es überhaupt funktioniert aber warum probierst du nicht mal zu Testzwecken VMware?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2007)

Also installiert hab es unter VirtualPC nicht, aber zumindest hab ich die CD dort mal gebootet.
Jedoch hatte ich bislang unter VirtualPC noch nicht das Erlebnis etwas nicht installieren zu koennen, auch wenn ich bisher noch nicht sehr viel damit gemacht hab.
Bislang hab ich dort EasyLFS 0.3 und Nexenta GNU/OpenSolaris Alpha6 installiert, beides problemlos, wenn auch die Performance nicht die Groesste ist.


----------



## zeromancer (14. Juni 2007)

Linux wird von VPC erst jetzt in der neuen Version unterstützt - die kommt aber erst heraus. Vmware wurde schon genannt - der Server ist kostenlos und tut's bestens.


----------



## andy72 (15. Juni 2007)

"Bestens" sei mal dahin gestellt ... unter VMWare WS 5.x hatte ich mehrfach und massiv Probleme mit dem Netzwerk,und durfte den plöden Treiber (vmxnet u. vhgfs) für's Netzwerk und System selbst patchen.
Das war zu Zeiten der Kernel 2.6.19 -2.6.20 - ein Netzwerk-Betrieb unter Kernel > 2.6.20 ist schier unmöglich,da der Kernel eine neue Architektur der Treiber verwendet,somit kommen zig kompilier-Fehler,die nicht ganz so einfach zu beheben sind. Ich hatte irgendwann keine Lust mehr, den Win-Mist da drauf zu hauen und hab's auf ne separate Platte installiert,und nun hab ich halt DualBoot - ist sauberer und besser als VMWare 

LG
Andy


----------



## xheartcollapsex (15. Juni 2007)

Virtual PC scheint nur Windows zu unterstützen denn ich habe selbst mal versucht damit zu Arbeiten.
Warum lädst du dir nicht einfach die Live-Cd von Ubuntu runter, dort kannst du dann auch installieren.


----------



## zeromancer (17. Juni 2007)

andy72 hat gesagt.:


> "Bestens" sei mal dahin gestellt ... unter VMWare WS 5.x hatte ich mehrfach und massiv Probleme mit dem Netzwerk,und durfte den plöden Treiber (vmxnet u. vhgfs) für's Netzwerk und System selbst patchen.
> Das war zu Zeiten der Kernel 2.6.19 -2.6.20 - ein Netzwerk-Betrieb unter Kernel > 2.6.20 ist schier unmöglich,da der Kernel eine neue Architektur der Treiber verwendet,somit kommen zig kompilier-Fehler,die nicht ganz so einfach zu beheben sind. Ich hatte irgendwann keine Lust mehr, den Win-Mist da drauf zu hauen und hab's auf ne separate Platte installiert,und nun hab ich halt DualBoot - ist sauberer und besser als VMWare
> 
> LG
> Andy



Ich sprach auch vom Server, nicht Workstation. Abgesehen davon ist eine VM - egal womit - unter einem aktuellen Linux zu empfehlen. Alles andere gerät zum Glückspiel.


----------



## andy72 (17. Juni 2007)

eben - ich habe ein sehr aktuelles Linux (EasyLFS/LinuxFromScratch), das ist für eine VMWare 5 einfach zu neu, nicht mal der vmware-any-to-any Patch lässt sich installieren.
Abgesehen davon sind die Einbussen unter einer VM eh fatal - keine 3D-Grafik, mangelnder Sound etc ... zum Testen,ob ein System "gut" ist oder sonst was reichts ja, aber rein Produktiv möchte ich das nicht (mehr) nutzen


----------



## Konstantin Denerz (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hier gibt es auch was: VirtualBox.
damit hab ich WinXP Pro (unter Ubuntu 7.04), Ubuntu 7.04(Win XP Pro) und OpenSuse10.2 (unter Ubuntu 7.04 und WinXP Pro) getestet. Hatte soweit alles geklappt.

Gruß Konstantin


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juni 2007)

@Maxsoft: Wenn möglich lade dir die Ubuntu CD aus dem netz (oder bestelle sie kostenlos bei ubuntu).

Möglicherweise ist auf der Version der PC-Zeitschrift ein wenig gemodelt worden (sehr warscheinlich sogar).

Die "originale" 6.06 und 7.04 läuft erstklassig unter Virtual PC 2007.

Ich habe zwar ein kleines problemchen, aber das scheint an meinem chipsatz treiber zu liegen (nforce4) weil es erst nach dem update aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (19. Juni 2007)

Darf ich anmerken, dass Vmware Server kostenlos ist und für die meisten Zwecke ausreicht.


----------



## andy72 (19. Juni 2007)

Du sagst es: 





> für die meisten Zwecke


 ...denn ERNSTHAFT nutzen kann man das NUR, wenn einem Datenkonsitenz egal ist


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2007)

QEmu und VirtualPC sind auch kostenlos.
Wie gesagt, ich hab die Ubuntu-CD bisher in VirtualPC lediglich gebootet, wuesste aber nicht was dann noch gegen eine Installation sprechen sollte.

Aber es wurde ja auch bereits angesprochen, dass die Magazin-Ubuntu-CD moeglicherweise bearbeitet wurde (wie es ja auch damals mit den bei Magazinen beiliegenden Suse-CDs war) und deshalb das Problem auftreten koennte.
Ich wuerde Dir auch dazu raten die offizielle Ubuntu-CD runter zu laden und es damit zu probieren; zumindest wenn Du bislang mit VirtualPC zufrieden warst.

Mit VMWare hab ich selbst noch garnicht gearbeitet, weil es damals als ich mal Interesse gehabt haette nicht kostenlos war und jetzt nutze ich QEmu, oder auf der Arbeit eben VirtualPC.
VirtualBox werd ich mir auf der Arbeit mal installieren und anschauen, moeglicherweise ist das ja eine Alternative zu VirtualPC, denn die Windows-Version von QEmu ist leider nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Maxsoft (19. Juni 2007)

@neurodaemon:
Ich habe jetzt auch schon die originale Ubuntu 6.10 CD. Bei der tritt aber der gleice Fehler auf!


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juni 2007)

Maxsoft hat gesagt.:


> @neurodaemon:
> Ich habe jetzt auch schon die originale Ubuntu 6.10 CD. Bei der tritt aber der gleiche Fehler auf!



Das ist unglücklich. Mir fällt nur noch folgendes ein (hilft bei einigen Problemen und wird oft vorgeschlagen). Probiere mal die alternate installation cd aus - die ist ohne grafischen installer.


----------



## Maxsoft (21. Juni 2007)

Muss ich mal ausprobieren....


----------

